# The year is almost at an end.



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2021)

​Time is flying by.  Or at least I think it is.

I remember saying that I did not want to eat turkey for at least a year and today, it's turkey day!

I enjoyed the beautiful autumn colors around our home.  The trees and grass are still quite green and pretty.

Weather in our area will change in December and the temps will drop slightly.

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I remember saying that I did not want to eat turkey for at least a year and today, it's turkey day!


LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2021)

Not Turkey day here thankfully, because I hate the stuff......however today is exactly one month until Christmas day.... there won't be turkey in this house then either...


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving, @PamfromTx 
x


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Almost at an  end .... I'm ready for Christmas!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2021)

It won’t be long now!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2021)

I was a bit leery ... because hubby 'prepped' and 'cooked' the turkey breast for the very first time.  I kept telling him I wasn't hungry.  lol  I finally ate a small piece and it was delish!!!   My stuffing/dressing was the star though.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 25, 2021)

The year is almost at an end or new beginning.​


----------



## MrPants (Nov 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I was a bit leery ... because hubby 'prepped' and 'cooked' the turkey breast for the very first time.  I kept telling him I wasn't hungry.  lol  I finally ate a small piece and it was delish!!!   My stuffing/dressing was the star though.


I love the stuffing/dressing the best


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I love the stuffing/dressing the best


I add dried cranberries and walnut pieces to mine; it's really quite a simple recipe.   _*I enjoyed your visit, @MrPants , wink, wink.*_   Yep, I'm at the deliriously sleepy stage already.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> The year is almost at an end or new beginning.​


So true... we just never know what is to transpire.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> So true... we just never know what is to transpire.


Hopefully better, more compassionate times ahead


----------



## mrstime (Nov 25, 2021)

Its been several years since I have had turkey, haven't missed it. I like it well enough but not enough to order it in a restaurant.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 25, 2021)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!  I remember when I couldn't wait to get 2020 behind me.  Now I can't wait to get 2021 behind me.   Here's to a great year in 2022!


----------



## MrPants (Nov 25, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!  I remember when I couldn't wait to get 2020 behind me.  Now I can't wait to get 2021 behind me.   Here's to a great year in 2022!


I'm going traveling early in 2022 regardless


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2021)

mrstime said:


> Its been several years since I have had turkey, haven't missed it. I like it well enough but not enough to order it in a restaurant.


That’s my second favourite place to have a turkey dinner.  The first is at someone else’s house.  Turkey and trimmings is a lot of work.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Hopefully better, more compassionate times ahead


On this forum?


----------

